# FFAs in Seattle area????



## Colleycol (Jun 7, 2010)

WEll I have been in the Seattle area for 4 years after I relocated from Chicago and its like a desert out here for my dating life.

Need some tips to met some FFAs. 

Not really a club guy but have a very easy going personality.

Maybe its just tough for singles in Seattle but I heard its one of the best cities for singles.

Help!!!! LOL 

Cory


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 7, 2010)

You may want to post a new thread in the Events Section - West, and also scroll through and see some of the Seattle roll call threads that already exist.

It's not allowed to post up personal ads, but it would be a chance for you to see who is in the Seattle area and maybe even set up another meetup or something if you want a chance to get to know some of the peeps in your area.

Good luck!


----------



## Colleycol (Jun 7, 2010)

Apologize if it seemed like a personal ad. I did know that rule.

Guess I was looking for some help in finding or searching for the Seattle hot spots. Frustration has set in.....

Thanks for the reply and I will do that.

Cory


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, no worries. It didn't bother me.  Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------

